

Cd-to-root: Easily Cd to the Root of Your Project - jackowayed
http://github.com/jackowayed/cd-to-root/tree/master

======
makecheck
While I'm sure this is an effective way to do what it says, I am always
skeptical of the thought process behind "do one extremely specific thing"
tools. It seems like more could be gained by simply learning how to use what's
already available. (And if a new command is necessary, make it something more
general, like "find project root", and not limited to "cd".)

For instance, I'd probably tackle this by defining an environment variable to
match my root directory, like $PROJROOT. I could then "cd $PROJROOT" in my
shell. And if I really wanted the one-character command used by the solution
above, I could say "alias a 'cd $PROJROOT'".

And this allows extensions. For instance, now that I _have_ a $PROJROOT
variable, I'm not limited to using "cd" on it; I can pass it off to _anything_
that might use the root ("pushd", "ls", etc.). Similarly, I can reapply the
alias technique to add short-cuts for any of those additional actions.

